# suggest 1rst time peptides



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 2, 2012)

Igf-1 lr3 or Ipam/cjc that's what would build. Muscle and burn fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

how much do you need for a whole cycle?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 2, 2012)

Igf is 4 weeks and the Ipam/cjc combo is as long as you want I would get 2in bottles oflike igf and what ever u want for the combo.

Put in AMINO15 when u check out and you will get 15% off. Get a bottle of aa to reconstruction the igf
Di the combo at 250 mcgs 2x a day.pre workout and pre bed.pepsource will hook you up on the aa.
Congrats on the contest she looked great.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

KOS, didn't you win $200 store credit for AW?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

250 for pep source i think


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they still around though?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd go with an LR3/DAC combo along with CJC/GHRP


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Are they still around though?



i guess


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

Shucks man I hope so too.  I thought this whole time second place was AW store credit...

But with regards to peptides, GHRH and GHRP will do great.  I'm loving it so far to be honest...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

i am a total pep noob


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

What are your goals and/or expectations from them?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont even know what any of them do...im long past trying to get bigger and stronger...all i really care about is dropping fat%


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 3, 2012)

Like a few have said above a GHRH (MOD GRF 1-29/CJC-1295 w/o dac) and a combination of GHRP (GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) will do you good with fasted cardio for dropping body fat.  There are many logs that have tested this true.  But the 3x a day administration is another big favorite with a morning, post workout, and pre bed.  Again many logs on this to read favorable results from.
I didn't suggest GHRP-6 to you because it causes an extreme hunger effect in many of it's users along with gastric motility.  But I'll PM you a site to checkout that is extremely informative and will clear slot of things up that might be clashing in your head...


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes ^. GHRP-2 is your best bet with that if you're trying to drop bodyweight. Use that protocol. 100mcg of each morning, post workout, pre bed. I haven't seen the article but GMO has said that it is a 7x increase in GH levels. Men in there 20's produce around 500mcg which is around 1.5 iu's. That's not exact but damn close to give you an idea. If it really can boost it 7x, then it's a pretty legit deal.


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Igf is 4 weeks and the Ipam/cjc combo is as long as you want I would get 2in bottles oflike igf and what ever u want for the combo.
> 
> Put in AMINO15 when u check out and you will get 15% off. Get a bottle of aa to reconstruction the igf
> Di the combo at 250 mcgs 2x a day.pre workout and pre bed.pepsource will hook you up on the aa.
> Congrats on the contest she looked great.




hey aminoman,,,   you suggest 250mcg of the cjc/impa  combo 2x a day instead of the 100mcg of each 3x's a day ( the later seems to be the consensus for the combo)
 I just wanted to know if you did both & felt the 250 x2  worked better  thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes i have done both.I like the 250 better as you will fully saturate your receptors.the ipam/cjc combo will produce up to 20 i/u gh release.As i have now seen in studies that ghrp-2 -6 will barley release what the ipam will release.The ipam will FULLY dump your gland and the others will release very little.Also ipam wont give the hunger like the other 2 will.You wouldnt want to get teh hunger pains while you are dieting.

pepsource will be back on the boards this week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

barley?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Yes i have done both.I like the 250 better as you will fully saturate your receptors.the ipam/cjc combo will produce up to 20 i/u gh release.As i have now seen in studies that ghrp-2 -6 will barley release what the ipam will release.The ipam will FULLY dump your gland and the others will release very little.Also ipam wont give the hunger like the other 2 will.You wouldnt want to get teh hunger pains while you are dieting.
> 
> pepsource will be back on the boards this week.




cool,,  thanks!!!!!!


----------

